# Scratched Whalebelly 6 Axle Phosphorus Tank Car



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

This is the smallest of the so called Rail whale tank cars. I used the middle section from a Atlas LP tank car, along with a small section from a Athearn 62'
tanker. The ends are from the early Atlas Kaolin car. There are 52 solder joints on the safety rails. The white stripes are from loading the Phosphorus. I've seen 1, 2 and 3 stripes on these cars. It's insulated and has heating coils.

Thanks, Bobby


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks really good .. nice job


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Now that's what model building is all about.
Fantastic work.

The pic had your trucks in shadow. The proto pics
showed heavy 6 wheel trucks. What did you
use?

Don


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

Wow, awesome work, great detail, wonderful weathering. Great Job Sir!

Regards, 
gnnpnut


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys, thank you for checking out my build.
Don, all of the photos are of the model. The trucks are from Union Terminal Imports, and are brass.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

great build, weathering, and photo's. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

That's wicked, looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Gentlemen, thank you very much.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just amazing modeling and photography! If this wasn’t a model train forum, I would say the last three photos are of the real thing and I would be asking what type of drone you used to take the last shot.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow, that's a really sweet build! I don't think I've seen the whale-belly tankers before, but I can see why you wanted to model it.


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

very nice and good pictures also.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

The only thing that gives it away is the ballast and ground cover. THAT is impressive!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Best I've seen.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Lehigh 74, Shdwdrgn, Fourteen, Time Warp, and LateStarter, I really appreciate 
your kind comments on my build.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

Another outstanding build. I always look forward to your posts. Your work should inspire us less talented modelers.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

great build, is your other hobby photography ?


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you Slammin and J.C, I'm grateful you took time to look and comment.
As for the photography, I use my wife's I phone 7+. It has so many features that it's hard to take a bad photo. If you do, delete and try again. I have a diorama that I take to the park that's about a 100 yards from my house. The trees make a good back ground. Thanks again.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome, simply awesome!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! 

No fair using photos of a real car to pass off as a model! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Your nick-name says it all.....this one truly does rule! :thumbsup:


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Fire21, Old_Hobo, you're both are very kind, thanks.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks as if the I phone takes way better pictures than my 6 year phone does. looking forward to more of you work.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks FOURTEEN. The I phone has lots of stuff to make the photo look better, including, color adjustment, light, picture shape, angle and focus. There are more, but I can't remember them all. Me, I have a old flip phone.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## themrcameron (Nov 1, 2021)

tankcarsrule said:


> This is the smallest of the so called Rail whale tank cars. I used the middle section from a Atlas LP tank car, along with a small section from a Athearn 62'
> tanker. The ends are from the early Atlas Kaolin car. There are 52 solder joints on the safety rails. The white stripes are from loading the Phosphorus. I've seen 1, 2 and 3 stripes on these cars. It's insulated and has heating coils.
> 
> Thanks, Bobby


Hey Bobby, nice work man, I'm in the process of trying to replicate this model. Have a question, how long is the car, 40' 45' 50' I'm probably not going the prototypical approach, probably more of a freelance design without the walkways and handrails up top but I'd like to use the correct length of car if possible, giving it a more of the 23,000 gallon look if you got me here. Seen your work here over on Bruce's PNW kitbashing group, opened my eyes way far lol

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Eeesh, this O.P. is about 4 years-old.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The OP hasn't been seen since 2018. I doubt you get an answer.

The dead was supposed to rise yesterday IIRC.


----------



## themrcameron (Nov 1, 2021)

Caution . . . He's around . . . Just talked with him over at Bruce's PNW kitbash group a few months ago. Just cause these treads are a few years old means nothing. I appreciate your concern but if you know nothing about the question, why are you commenting 🤔


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a whalebelly at the National Transportation Museum on my to-build-someday list. 97' long, so long the NTSB established a max length regulation after it came out. Runs on four trucks IIRC.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

themrcameron said:


> Caution . . . He's around . . . Just talked with him over at Bruce's PNW kitbash group a few months ago. Just cause these treads are a few years old means nothing. I appreciate your concern but if you know nothing about the question, why are you commenting 🤔


Maybe then you should contact him over at Bruce's group.


----------



## Bobby pitts (Aug 5, 2021)

Sorry to take so long Brian! The car is 54' over the coupler faces!

Regards, Bobby


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Railwhales…..

Railwhales


----------

